# any old scaley backs pre 1956



## sailorboy (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm wondering if there are any old seamen out there or have they all turned into seagulls if there is a couple around id like to hear from them im an aussie but sailed out of the old dart from 46-till 54 then i swallowed the anchor first went to sea in 43 on the old British Rose as a deck boy.hoping to hear from someone.Sailorboy


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings sailorboy and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and all it has to offer. Bon voyage.


----------



## frank earl (May 28, 2007)

Why dont you tell us some of the ships you sailed on.I have lots of friends in Aussie,and my brother lives at lennox head nsw.Which port did you ship out of?Might help you find anyone still alive.................bert bloggs


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

There's lots of us still alive and kicking from your time Sailorboy.You started a couple of years ahead of me, but I was a deckboy right behind you. 
Welcome from a great crew that sail the SS "Shipsnostalgia" regularly. Someone on watch round the clocK always. All ranks, all departments and many Nationalities. Enjoy yourself mate.
We look forward to seeing your ship's names and maybe some of us can relate, maybe even sailed them, who knows.


----------



## dnobmal (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site from another greybeard lot of us about and active shipped out first trip 47 and made a career out of it


----------



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

hi sailer boy wellcome to nsn .you ever sail on sam boats old sinner jim


----------



## sailorboy (Feb 15, 2007)

Bert Bloggs Hi Bert Isailed mainly Norsky TANKERS out of Rotterdam however I did sail Adelaide Steam Ship on run jobs from the old dart Namely,Minkara,and Arkaba.back in the 50s.I live in North Queensland which is quite a way from Lennox Head All The Best Sailorboy.


----------



## sailorboy (Feb 15, 2007)

jim brindley hi jim no i never sailed sam boats park boats e class tankersbut no sam boats all the best sailorboy


----------



## archway (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Sailorboy, Here's an old scaley back that did his first trip to Bombay in 1945 I had a good friend Gordon Walker from the IOM, last heard of married and living in Sydney, would be delighted if anybody knows anything of him. Archway.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire. I think you are just a Yoof compared with some of our members so you will find good company here.

I hope you will enjoy the site.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## albert.s.i (Aug 26, 2007)

plenty of old scaleys here just unpack your bag settle down and you will enjoy every time youlog in! welcome albert.s.i


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Sailorboy,
Which British Rose did you sail in 1943?
Britsh Rose of BTC was built in 1946 and broken up at Bruges 1961.
Stan


----------



## jim garnett (Sep 13, 2009)

I signed on to la estancia in melbourne 1950 as junior engineer.Got back to melboune in 1955.
I then got my chief's ticket and headed inland to mildura.Finished up in latrobe valley as a charge
engineer in yallourn p/s.I enjoyed my time at sea but was glad when it was over.
Jim garnett


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard and you will find there are sufficient "old fogies" to crew quite a number of vessels... went to sea in '42 as a cabin boy, reached the giddy heights of 2nd steward on the British Restraint and came ashore in '46
Retued to seafaring a R/O and finally swallowed the anchor for good in '53.
de Chas


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Another old fogey here - 1942-52. Brocklebank and Anglo American Oil.
Never got to Oz until 1985 when sailing from NZ to Meddy in 250ton ketch.
Lots of us still about. Best wishes for hours of enjoyment on a wonderful site. Full of characters !


----------



## Tony Steward (Jun 28, 2009)

*Old Scaly Backs*

Hi sailorboy, I started as a cadet at age 17 in 1947. Clan Line for three yearswhich included two trips to the land of Auzz. Caltex Tankers for three years, again to Australia, New Zealand, India, East Africa etc. Fell in love in Bunbury in WA and lots of other places. Went to Canada served in the RCN. Swallowed the anchor for 20 years then back to sea. spent about 14 years in an Ocean Research vessel which I commanded Researching for the Defence department, Anti submarine warfare stuff as well as less warlike persuits for a variety of Universities in Canada and the US. Now at age 80 I am driving tugs for the DND. Also have a young wife (32 years my junior)
Tony Steward


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Young wife*



Tony Steward said:


> Hi sailorboy, I started as a cadet at age 17 in 1947. Clan Line for three yearswhich included two trips to the land of Auzz. Caltex Tankers for three years, again to Australia, New Zealand, India, East Africa etc. Fell in love in Bunbury in WA and lots of other places. Went to Canada served in the RCN. Swallowed the anchor for 20 years then back to sea. spent about 14 years in an Ocean Research vessel which I commanded Researching for the Defence department, Anti submarine warfare stuff as well as less warlike persuits for a variety of Universities in Canada and the US. Now at age 80 I am driving tugs for the DND. Also have a young wife (32 years my junior)
> Tony Steward


Its the young wife that keeps you young Tony. Long may you be a Tuggie mate


----------



## Joe C (Aug 8, 2009)

*Scaleyback?*



charles henry said:


> Welcome aboard and you will find there are sufficient "old fogies" to crew quite a number of vessels... went to sea in '42 as a cabin boy, reached the giddy heights of 2nd steward on the British Restraint and came ashore in '46
> Retued to seafaring a R/O and finally swallowed the anchor for good in '53.
> de Chas


Scaleyback,excuse my ignorance,sailed as an apprentice on deck with Bank Line, 54 to 58.Does that make me a skaleyback? Put me right.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Started out asDeckboy on EmpireAthelstan/Benalbanach in 1947, went on as JoS, OS SOS, Sailor, AB, then R/O with Marconi then R/O with AWA, Coast Station VIS and VIG then back to sea, made redundant in 1992, also did a spell as Decky Learner on Trawlers and one trip as Cabin Boy on an Estonian tramp called Keila way back. Does that make me a scaley-back??
Ern Barrett


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Nov 1, 2005)

Started out as gally boy in 1949 changed to deck rose to bosun 1959 ,left the sea joined the army did 10 years there regiment was didsbanded in 1968 went back to sea wit P&O did another 4 years there ,came ashore just as the ship owners were getting rid of us ,Started a driving school till I had a heart attact now retired living in ***bernauld.


----------



## David E (Jul 17, 2007)

Bank Line 1949.Still doesn't stack against the Ancient Ancients.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

I feel like a spring chicken after reading some of these!

Joined the 'Sheaf Arrow' in Cardiff as Peggy in 1950, at just sweet 16.

Taff


----------



## Terry Worsley (Apr 25, 2008)

First trip SS Triona out of Salford 1943 - Paid off in Colombo 1944. Did a few trips to Arromanches with comno. Pretty varied career - Manchester Liners (Progress and Regiment) Port Sydey, Bristol City boats, British Tankers (Statesman, Success and Beecher Island T2 tanker and quite a few more - any old mates still about? Donkey/Greaser Terry Worsley


----------

